# Sticky  Stereo Integrity SIHT18



## Reviews Bot

*Stereo Integrity SIHT18*

*Description:*
Stereo Integrity's Home Theater subwoofers are designed to offer exceptional sound quality and low frequency extension. The HT series of woofers are handsomely equipped with all of the features that you're looking for. The attention to detail in their design extends to the exotic CZA spiral cut voice coil former material used to reduce eddy currents along with the 8" Nomex spider with sewn-on leads. To help keep the voice coil stay cool there is a custom tooled vented spacer ring sandwiched between the basket and the motor to allow cool air to be sucked in around the outside of the coil winding's. Other elements (listed to the right) are class leading 22.5mm of Xmax and 43mm of Xmech ensuring plenty of both linear, and peak, travel for those deep bass requirements. You can't get this much linear displacement for the dollar anywhere else.

Itemized Features Include:

- 22.5mm Xmax (one-way linear)
- 43mm Xmech (one-way)
- 8" diameter Nomex spider
- Sewn on leads
- Large speaker terminals
- Cast basket
- 2.5" diameter voice coil
- Spiral cut CZA alloy former
- Dual 4 Ohm or Dual 2 Ohm
- 600 watts RMS power handling
- High roll rubber surround
- Inner magnet diameter shorting ring
- Blank dust cap


----------

